# النانو روبوت



## ابو عزام f16 (22 مارس 2010)

اريد شراء نانو روبوت ولكن اين يمكن شراء النانو روبوت واين التدرب على العمل بها عندي فكرة مشروع تجاري بتقنية النانو ارجو المساعدة


----------



## ammarov-87 (25 مارس 2010)

thanx alooooooooooooooooot


----------



## t o t o (30 مارس 2010)

ممكن اخي هالموقع الصيني الذي تجد فيه كل حـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاجه بس انتبه الموقع مش امين وانت وذكائك مع البائع
http://www.alibaba.com
تحياتي لك


----------

